

Fake sarnie shop's big fake Likes leaves Facebook looking flaky - PaulMcCartney
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/07/13/bbc_facebook_bots/

======
tomwalker
For the non-UK readers, a sarnie is a sandwich.

------
petercooper
You can land limitless Likes leaning on Fiverr gigs:
<http://fiverr.com/gigs/search?query=facebook+likes> \- there's loads of
people at it.

------
mrspandex
Worst headline ever?

~~~
mootothemax
Why? It shows imaginative use of alteration, something the UK tabloid press
delights in.

~~~
Jagat
alliteration you mean? You're right, it does sound nice.

~~~
mootothemax
Argh! Beaten by auto correct and my own laziness in not reading properly,
thanks for pointing that out :)

